# 14, M&F, Ormond Beach, Florida



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Florida
City/Town: Ormond Beach
Number of rats: 14
Gender: males & females
Age(s): born June 27, 2008
Name(s):
Colours: pinkies but looks like they will be white and white with black or blue hoods; I've been told Mom might be a blue point siamese.
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: I adopted a beautiful white rat along with her sister as pets for our family. A week later she had 14 babies. It didn't occur to me she was pregnant because she was supposed to be a 2 month old baby living with all girls. Hmmm
Temperament: Mom is very tame and friendly and the babies will be handled daily so they will make great pets.
Medical problems:none
Will the group be split: yes
Transport available: possibly
URL of Pictures:http://s319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

ahh.. I see you already found this section... I just thought to look here after I posted on your other thread.


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Julia! Please let me know if you hear of anyone looking for babies.


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: 14, M&F, Ormond Beach, Florida NEW PICS!!*

Here are some pictures from 2 days ago. They will be a week old tomorrow.

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/Rats4days14.jpg

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/Rats4days7.jpg


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

have you posted pics of Mom?


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Its been a few weeks. I was wondering if you found them homes yet, and/or do you have new pictures


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Its been a few weeks. I was wondering if you found them homes yet, and/or do you have new pictures


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

The babies are 4 weeks old today and are doing great. They are very playful and friendly. I still have 2 females (grey hooded and white) and 4 males (grey hooded, blonde hooded and white) that need homes. They will be available after August 5. Please let me know if interested. I'll attach recent pictures.
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/Ratwhitemale2.jpg

http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/RatFemalegrey23.jpg
http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/Rats3weeks5.jpg


----------

